# When to take Armour Thyroid



## deemod (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know when it is best to take Armour Thyroid. I am currently on 1 1/2 grains once a day. I know it is recommended to take 1 hour before breakfast but by 9:00pm I am fighting to stay awake. I have recently switched to taking it before bed but there had been no change. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

deemod said:


> Does anyone know when it is best to take Armour Thyroid. I am currently on 1 1/2 grains once a day. I know it is recommended to take 1 hour before breakfast but by 9:00pm I am fighting to stay awake. I have recently switched to taking it before bed but there had been no change. Thanks for any advice.


How long have you been on the Armour? What was your starting dose? What time is one hour before breakfast?

There is no advantage to taking at night other then you may not sleep which could be a disadvantage.

What is your diagnosis?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## deemod (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been on Armour for about 1 year now. 5 years ago I was hyper then had Radioactive Iodine now I am Hypo. Started at 1/2 grains. Dr only test TSH said no need to do other test. Last TSH was .28


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

deemod said:


> I have been on Armour for about 1 year now. 5 years ago I was hyper then had Radioactive Iodine now I am Hypo. Started at 1/2 grains. Dr only test TSH said no need to do other test. Last TSH was .28


Thank you for the information. Really you should have the FREE T3 and FREE T4 run now and again. It is important for fine tuning and getting you in the euthyroid state.

Your FT4 will be a little low which is normal when taking Armour w/T3 in it but the FREE T3 should be at about 75% of the range given by "your" lab. FT3 is your active hormone. This is where most of us feel best; there are always exceptions, of course.

If it is low, you would fall asleep. TSH can be low and you can still be hypo.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm still pretty new to Armour myself. I've tried taking mine in the morning and at night. I like taking it at night because sometimes it's hard to get breakfast in before I leave the house if I take it in the AM. I'm also more consistent with the timing if I take it at night. Haven't noticed any ill effects like not being able to sleep. I do think I notice less swelling in my hands when I take it at night.


----------

